# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  مساعدة من اهل الخبرة

## غربة الحاضر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اعد بحث عن اختلاس المال العام في القانون السعودي

ولم يتوفر معي حكم القضاء السعودي في الاختلاس

والعقوبة 

هل هناك مرجع او هل هناك من يستطيع ان يوفر لي المصدر للرجوع اليه 


واذا كان هناك بحث يساعدني 

ولكم مني كل الشكر مقدماً

----------

